# Test Centre for Practical Driving Test in Auckland



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have booked my theory driving tests for class 1(car) and class 6(motorcycle) in the coming weeks. The next steps for me would be to book for practical tests, i have been told by numerous people that people intentionally fail in spite of following all the rules. 

Is there any specific testing center you recommend for the practical tests, please do let me know.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have booked my theory driving tests for class 1(car) and class 6(motorcycle) in the coming weeks. The next steps for me would be to book for practical tests, i have been told by numerous people that people intentionally fail in spite of following all the rules.
> 
> Is there any specific testing center you recommend for the practical tests, please do let me know.


I am also looking for this. I have seen some cars on Queen which talk about driving practices - not sure if there are any experiences / recommendations? Would be appreciated.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> I am also looking for this. I have seen some cars on Queen which talk about driving practices - not sure if there are any experiences / recommendations? Would be appreciated.


OK, I found an option with AA:
Driving Lessons - Learn To Drive With AA Driving School | AA New Zealand

I wonder if there are additional options, ideally a bit easier on the wallet


----------

